# Low AMH/poor ovarian reserve



## tivoli25 (May 6, 2012)

Hi,


I am 36 years old and have just received my AMH blood result which shows an AMH of 1.0pmol/L (very low/undetectable).  This has come as a complete shock and I am devastated as finding it hard to find any positive information on the internet.

I would appreciate to hear from anyone who has had successful IVF with a very low AMH or is in a similar situation?


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi tivoli25

It's really shocking and upsetting when you get news like that isn't it - you're left feeling total disbelief   !  So sorry I can't offer much advice, but I'm sure some other lovely ladies will be along soon to give you a wealth of knowledge    In the meantime I hope you find lots of support on FF, and find the info you're looking for.  Just wanted to pop in and send you some


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi tivoli25,
So sorry that you have had bad news about your amh/ovarian reserve, I received the same news a few years ago when I was 38 and it completely floored me, so I know just how you a feeling. I was healthy, having regular cycles, was ovulating every month,  and hadnt even considered that my ovarian reserve could be that bad, so was devastated. 
We were told at the time that ivf was the only option, we had three goes but no success from that, but have since proven that low amh doesn't necessarily mean no baby as I conceived naturally in November whilst we were taking a few months off from ivf to think about our options, am now 29 weeks pregnant, so despite the numbers and the statistics there was still a good quality egg in there, and can and did happen with a poor amh result.
There is a specific thread for ladies with low amh which I am sure will be very helpful for you, look after yourself, you are in the right place and will get lots of support here.

Take care, lots of hugs
Tigershaz x


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow tigershaz! What a really lovely story    Huge congratulations on your BFP!  That's actually given me some hope too and cheered me up today, I love hearing positive stories like that when you think the odds are stacked against you - thank you x

PS:  Sorry to hijack your post tivoli25


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, tivoli25!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I was never told my AMH level, the doctors only said whether something was ok or not, they never talked in numbers. Looking back on it I wish I had asked more! I am glad Tigershaz has given you a positive experience, a lovely lovely success story (congratulations Tigershaz!)

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

Poor Response to Treatment With Low AMH/High FSH ~   CLICK HERE  

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!         

Sue


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi a poster on a thread I use had an amh of 0.0 she's just got her   a few days ago


----------



## SLW1710 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi tivoli25.  Can totally feel your worry as I'm looking at a similar situation.  I have a high FSH (11) which means thr NHS in my area won't fund any fertility treatment   So I am going to see a private clinic tomorrow for more answers and hopefully an AMH test.  I am expecting a low AMH given my high FSH so it's really lovely to hear your story, tigershaz.  What has always confused me most about all these stats and numbers is what the impact on natural conception is.....  I am currently down as "unexplained" infertility but I am guessing my high FSH (and possibly low AMH) is the cause.  Hoping to get some answers tomorrow though.  And I hope we all get some positive news like tigershaz soon


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

Sorry to hear about your low result, its always a massive shock to hear this news. I had my AMH done 2 weeks ago, it came back as 5, my FSH is high too, I have my first ever bfp on Tuesday so please dont give up hope I thought all was lost and IVF and or egg donation was my only hope, all being well my little poppy seed will hang in there so don't give up, I would start looking into the alternative therapies and vitamin regime to improve your egg quality in the mean time, I truly believe that is what helped me get there naturally.

Lots of love and luck xx


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Arty 

Firstly congrats on bfp, Can I ask what supplements you were taking? I too have endo and have had 4 operations in 6 years and my amh is very low tho they say my fsh is fine, there's so many things on which vitamins to take but I'll b rattling if I took them all!

Best wishes to everyone

Poppy x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Poppy,


So sorry to hear your news. But don't give up hope. I had an AMH of 0.9 about 3 years ago, so very similar to yours. I also had a good FSH. I didn't conceive with my own eggs at IVF, and went onto have my beautiful little girl through donor egg IVF.


BUT....earlier this year I conceived naturally, and at the age of 41! My AMH must be about 0.0 by now! Personally, i do think with a low AMH that trying naturally is probably your best bet - most (but by no means all) of the people with v low AMH I have heard of have conceived naturally. But of course it depends on other factors too, such as male factors, fallopian tubes etc. (I have 1 blocked tube and 1 severely damaged tube.)


Good luck.


Jo x


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Tivoli,

Sorry to hear your news  , it does come as a bit of a shock, doesn't it? But luckily you have seen some positive stories on here. If you don't have additional factors like male factor, endo or blocked tubes then you still have a chance of natural conception, although there are IVF treatments out there for girls like us. I have recently had Natural IVF, and am now on the dreaded 2WW     for a miracle really but I have produced eggs still (as you can see from my signature my AMH is v. similar to you)
If your FSH is good and you are having regular cycles, then it can still work for you, keep positive until you know the outcome   

Barbs x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

HI poppy.

I booked 12 sessions of acupuncture, which truly had an amazing effect on my periods and blood flow to the uterus this was the key for me I think 
I took
Vit c x1ooomg 
vit d x 1000mg
folic acid 400uig
bee proplis 500-1000mg
fresh royal jelly, 1000g (good for eggs quality)
wheatgrass x 1000mg
selenuim plus zinc 
evening primorose oil in the 2 weeks before ovulation, do not take in the 2ww.
with the acupunctute I didn't need to take any painkillers for my endo which is fantastic, I also have scarred tubes so higher risk of ectopic but fingers crossed. 
Good luck with it all its such a roller coaster x


----------



## Emily1971 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Tivoli
I can sympathise with you as i was told my AMH was 1.1 that was over a year ago so i expect its lower now.  Im hoping to have IVF treatment using donar eggs so have been saving up for that.  If i had lots of money i would like to give it a go with my own eggs as there are still some eggs rattling around but in the meantime ive been trying to conceive naturally as it does happen to some people.

Good luck x


----------

